# I need something different...



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an 04 PBM. Changed the rear to 05/06, tinted the tails, and tinted the side markers. Stock 17s but I planned on doing them flat black really soon since I have a spare set in the garage to practice on and most likely painting my calipers red as well.

What do you guys think of doing flat black racing stripes on a PBM?

My other thought was to do QSM stipes with a very thing red outline since I have red leather it would tie the interior with the exterior but not sure how I feel about this yet.

If I don't do the stripes, I will be at the very least paint my arrows flat black even though they are already paint in PBM but don't contrast at all the way they are.

EDIT: apparently I can't read interior VS exterior... please move


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't want to powder coat your wheels?

Sorry I can't give feed back on the stripes, I'm not a big stripe person.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

i wanted to get my wheels powder coated black as well. Im not to sure on the stripes either. Maybe someone could try and photoshop it in on a PBM to see what it looks like? Im interested to know as well


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

first of all i just wanna say with the wheels i think the red pin stripe around the edge of the rim would look bad A! i have always loved flat black and shiny red its just a great combo! as for the stripes i think they would prob look pretty cool to, they would kinda be ghost from some angles and thats cool, imho. but if you do stripes on the gto the only way they look good is if you start at the hood scoops and then go back.. i dont know if you upgraded to the 05-06 hood. also when i did mine i was SO glad i went with the pin striped out line on the stripes. some call it a rally stripe. oh by the way it is very hard to center the stripes on the scooped hood because of the way it triangles out. bring your tape measure and make a center line it is the only way to have Perfect stripes. lets put it this way it took three of us three hours just to lay out the stripes, but way less time than say flames. here is a vid of my car to get an idea... just wanna say the vid does NOT do it justice it looked a hundred times better in person


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 2 sets of wheels. I wanna paint this set because I don't know if I will like it or not... but once I find what I really want, I'd def powdercoat down the road.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

My boss has a black Pontiac Solstice with flat black stripes and us guys in the lab think its pretty sweet looking. You notice it more than what you'd think.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was searching for a long time this morning, for a picture of a GTO with flat lack stripes. I found a lot of mustangs but no GTOs. I was on LS1gto.com also and many people actually wanted to do the stripes on PBM in flat black and everyone that said they had seen it, said it looked bad ass. So im pretty sure it will look awesome. I just wish i could find a picture of it. Like i said before, im interested in doing it as well


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I was searching for a long time this morning, for a picture of a GTO with flat lack stripes. I found a lot of mustangs but no GTOs. I was on LS1gto.com also and many people actually wanted to do the stripes on PBM in flat black and everyone that said they had seen it, said it looked bad ass. So im pretty sure it will look awesome. I just wish i could find a picture of it. Like i said before, im interested in doing it as well


Everyone on _that_ forum says everything looks like ass... so your ptobally right, it probally did look awsome.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I know. Thats exactly why I was surprised they thought it looked good. Everytime someone posts a pic of something new they did, they bash them and tell them it looks horrible. To me it gets quite annoying after a while.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got semi gloss flat black stripes on my camaro, Came out perfect.


----------

